# Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?



## garrett3k (25. März 2020)

*Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hallo Freunde!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit aktuellen Wärmeleitpads bei CPUs? Sind sie im Gaming-Betrieb eine Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste oder sollte man das gleich vergessen? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen dahingehend?

Es geht mir eigentlich nur um die Bequemlichkeit, aber da man Lüfter ja nur selten neu aufsetzt, wäre es auch egal, mit der Paste rumzuspachteln.

LG


----------



## Acandri (25. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Pads sind auf Grund der Dicke deutlich schlechter als selbst billige Paste.

Es gibt sehr dünne Wärmeleitfolien auf Kohlenstoffbasis. Die sind recht gut und sind in etwa auf dem Niveau der guten Pasten. Sind aber extrem teuer und nur sehr schwer auf zu treiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Pads sind (bis auf erwähnte Spezialversionen) die superbillige Variante für anspruchslose Anwendungen. Selbst Nivea dürfte besser funktionieren als übliche Wärmeleitpads. 
Pads sind halt was, das die Industrie extremst billig und vor allem ohne großen Fertigungs-/Montageaufwand in Massen benutzen kann wenns auf 20 Grad nicht ankommt. Oder, als technische Anwendung, dafür da um bei weniger dichten Wärmequellen ggf. etwas größere Strecken zum Kühler zu überbrücken (etwa die Pads die bei Grafikkarten zwischen vRAM/Mosfet und Kühlerboden sind).


----------



## garrett3k (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Dieses Carbonaut von Thermal Grizzly 
(Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut WARmeleitpad –: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer)
ist ja jetzt nicht sooo teuer. Ist das ein brauchbares Produkt in euren Augen?


----------



## D3N$0 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Kann man nehmen, aber selbst billige Pasten wie MX-2/4 sollten ebenwürdig sein, wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## Hadabase (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Nehm die gute mx4, hab mir auch grade ne 20g Spritze bestellt.
Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist laut Test mit einer der besten überhaupt und das lässt sich wirklich sauber verarbeiten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*



Acandri schrieb:


> Pads sind auf Grund der Dicke deutlich schlechter als selbst billige Paste.
> 
> Es gibt sehr dünne Wärmeleitfolien auf Kohlenstoffbasis. Die sind recht gut und sind in etwa auf dem Niveau der guten Pasten. Sind aber extrem teuer und nur sehr schwer auf zu treiben.



Also in unserm Test war ein Graphit-Pad auf dem Niveau schlechter Pasten.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-...d-statt-Paste-Waermeleitpads-im-Test-1266390/


----------



## Duke711 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Viell vergessen auch, dass das 0,25 mm Pad beim verschrauben auch noch mal deutlich komprimiert wird, da hyperelastisch.


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Oft sind die IHS des Prozessors nicht ganz Plan und in der Mitte etwas höher und daher gleicht eine WLP dann besonders den Bereich zu den Enden verstärkt aus. Wenn nun Pads verwendet wird dann erhöht man diese Differenz, da in der Mitte nicht mehr genug zusammen gedrückt werden kann. Dadurch vergrößert sich dann der Abstand zu den Enden hin was zur folge hat das die Temperatur ggf. etwas schlechter ausfallen.

Kauf dir eine gute WLP wie die MX-4 und gut ist.

Auf ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger kommt es am ende nicht mit an und die MX-4 ist schon eine sehr gute Paste. Ich verstreiche sie auch gerne und so habe ich nach dem Abnehmen des Kühlers fast keine WLP die Seitlich raus gedrückt wurde da ich beim verstreichen besser ersehen kann wie viel drauf ist. Natürlich macht das jeder anders und so ist es auch nicht verkehrt wenn nur Punktuell was drauf gemacht wird oder sonst irgendwie.


----------



## Duke711 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Das gleiche Problem hat man auch mit einer WLP, zwar weniger ausgeprägt, aber denoch vorhanden. Die dünne WLP Schicht stellt sich erst bei einem ausreichend hohen Anpressdruck ein. Sollte dieser wegen entspechender Konkavität in der Mitte des HS wegen Inhomogenität nicht vorhanden sein, dann ist hier die WLP Schicht am größten. Die WLP Paste ist eine nicht newtonsche Flüssigkeit, bedeutet die Viskosität steigt expotentiell mit den Anpressdruck. Aus dem Grund kann man selbst mit 600 N und mehr Anpresskraft keine Schichtdicken von < 0,08 mm erreichen und deshalb spielt auch die Auftragechnik keinerlei Rolle.
Diesen Sachverhalt scheinen aber einige, nach dem Thread konvexe HS, nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Deshalb verstreiche ich auch lieber statt das ich ein Klecks mache und dann hoffe das die WLP durch den Anpressdruck überhall hin kommt.


----------



## MDJ (26. März 2020)

*Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Was für eine CPU und Kühler werden denn benutzt? Da sollte man nämlich auch unterscheiden.
Wenn es ein Pad sein soll, würde ich zu einem "Innovation Cooling Graphit Pad" oder zum "Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut" greifen. Hierbei haben beide auch ihre speziellen Eigenheiten. Das Graphit-Pad ist robuster und lässt sich mehrfach wieder benutzen. Das Carbonaut ist da nicht so robust. Man kann es zwar paarmal nutzen, aber man muss sehr vorsichtig sein, da es leichter reißt. Dafür skaliert es besser mit reinen Alukühlern. Beachten musst du, das beide Pads elektrisch leitfähig sind und man daher sorgfältig arbeiten muss.
Bei Mittelklassen-CPUs (TDP ~65W) sind die Pads absolut kein Problem. Hatte sie mal mit verschiedenen Kühlern auf einem i5-6600 ausprobiert und kamen in den Bereich der Noctua-Paste. Bei CPUs mit höherer Leistungsaufnahme vergrößert sich dann aber der Abstand, macht aber meist nur paar Grad aus. Da kommt es halt drauf an, ob es dir zwingend um jeden Grad geht und was du mit deiner CPU machst. Overclocking würde ich dir auf jeden Fall abraten, egal mit welchem Pad 
Auf meinem i7-8700(non-K) hatte ich letztes Jahr das Carbonaut eingesetzt (Kühler ist Alpenföhn Brocken 3). Im Stresstest mit hoher Last war der Unterschied zur Noctua-Paste nur ~3-4 Grad mehr, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Beim normalen Gaming merke ich da hingegen keinen wirklichen Unterschied, da hier die Last auch geringer ist. Ein Freund hat beispielsweise ein IC Graphit-Pad auf seinem Ryzen 7 3700X montiert (Kühler ist Noctua NH-D15) und hatte vorher auch die Noctua-Paste drauf. Bei ihm sind es beim Gaming auch nur geringe Unterschiede gewesen.


----------



## garrett3k (30. März 2020)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads als Alternative zur Wärmeleitpaste?*

Es handelt sich um einen Ryzen 1600 AF mit Alpenföhn Ben Nevis-Kühler. Habe mich jetzt aber für die gute alte MX4-Paste entschieden, das Pad ist mir dann doch zu unsicher. Wäre aber interessant für die Zukunft, ich kann das Gekleckere nicht leiden.


----------

